# Maxle ins Uzzi?



## Der böse Wolf (15. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hätte da mal eine schnelle Frage. Das Uzzi hat soweit ich weiß 135x12mm Ausfaller. Kann ich da auch ne Maxle Achse verbauen,? Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? 

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## haedillus malus (18. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe in meinem 2010er UZZI VP mit 150 x 12 mm Ausfallenden (es gibt natürlich auch 135 x 12 mm) eine Maxle-Lite Achse verbaut.

Wichtig ist, dass auf der Seite des Schnellspanners eine der dem UZZI-Rahmen mitgelieferten Distanzscheiben 22 x 6,5 mm unterlegt wird, ansonsten passt es nicht (die Achse hat dann auch genau die richtige Länge, ansonsten wäre sie zu lang).

Da die Ausfallenden ja selbst kein Gewinde besitzen, ist zur Zeit noch eine Sixpack Alu Achs-Mutter 12 mm mit integrierter 22 mm Scheibe als Gegenhalter verbaut.
Hier benötigt man also neben dem Maxle-Spanner noch einen 17er Maulschlüssel, man spart aber durch den Schnellspanner schon einmal den zweiten 17er bzw. den relativ schweren Inbus-Schlüssel (i.d.R. 8er, der wiegt schon nennenswert).

Ich lasse mir aber gerade eine Alu-Scheibe 22 x 13 mm mit 12 mm Innengewinde (kostet nicht viel) drehen (entspricht genau den o.g. beim UZZI-Rahmen mitgelieferten Original-Distanzscheiben, nur doppelt so dick und mit Gewinde).

In diese bohre ich noch 2 kleine Löcher für einen (sehr leichten) Stiftschlüssel (habe noch einen uralten VOTEC-Lager/Gabel-schlüssel, der geht z.B.) als Gegenhalter, dann passt es.

Wenn´s fertig ist, stelle ich einige Bilder ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. August 2010)

Alles klar. Danke für die Info. Ist ja blöd, dass Maxle nicht ab Werk funktioniert. Will ja gerade keinen 17er Maulschlüssel durch die Gegend karren . Dann werd ich mir das erstmal in ruhe angucken müssen, sobald ich den Rahmen habe.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## haedillus malus (18. August 2010)

Stimmt, leider gibt es meines Wissens (bis jetzt) auch kein Ausfallende für Rock-Shox-Maxle, hatte ich versucht, direkt beim Rahmenkauf (allerdings war das Anfang Januar 2010) zu ordern.

Erstaunlich, ein USA-Rahmen sollte diese Option doch eigentlich bieten.

Na ja, bei meiner Lösung komme ich zumindest ausschließlich mit dem einen Stiftschlüssel (30 g, gibt´s aber sicher auch leichter) hin.

Evtl. klebe ich die angefertigte Distanzscheibe mit Gewinde auch ein, dann würde man überhaupt kein Werkzeug mehr benötigen.
Werde mal sehen, wäre ja ein "point of no return"!

Wichtige ergänzende Anmerkung: 
Der (VPP-System bedingt relativ weiche) Hinterbau ist trotz Umbau ausreichend steif geblieben, ich bemerke zumindest keinen Unterschied zu meiner vorher eingebauten "normalen" Sixpack-Steckachse.

Beste Grüße




Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke für die Info. Ist ja blöd, dass Maxle nicht ab Werk funktioniert. Will ja gerade keinen 17er Maulschlüssel durch die Gegend karren . Dann werd ich mir das erstmal in ruhe angucken müssen, sobald ich den Rahmen habe.
> 
> Grüße
> Der böse Wolf


----------

